# Luces delanteras americanas



## edistyle_rs (Abr 16, 2009)

Buenas a todos!

Soy nuevo por aquí y me voy a presentar y a preguntaros una cosilla. Me llamo Edgar y soy estudiante de ingeniería industrial, muy aficionado al mundo de los coches pero muy principiante en vuestro mundo.

Os comento lo que quiero hacer:

Lo que quiero hacer a mi coche es poner las luces delanteras americanas. Esto, para el que no lo sepa, no es más que al dar las luces de posición se enciendan los intermitentes delanteros pero levemente, es decir, no con la intensidad con la que se encienden al dar intermitencias sino con un 20-25% de la intensidad total.

No tengo ninguna fuente para probar la tensión de salida que necesito para obtener la intensidad de luz que busco, por lo que me gustaría hacer un circuito que únicamente funcione cuando están las luces de posición encendidas y que mediante un potenciómetro o similar pudiese variar la tensión de salida hacia la bombilla de intermitencia. Obviamente, cuando de a la maneta de los intermitentes tienen que funcionar como lo hacían antes eso si, en vez de pasar de apagado a encendido pasarán de encendido a pequeña intensidad a su intensidad máxima. Como no quiero que la corriente vaya hacia atrás en el cableado de los intermitentes lo primero que he hecho, por recomendación de un amigo, ha sido comprar unos diodos 1N5408 para ello.

He hecho mediciones con un tester y la tensión que llega a la bombilla de posición con el coche parado es de 12,15V y la que llega con el coche encendido es de 14V. Se supone que la bombilla de intermitencia consume 21W, por lo que a 12V como mínimo tendrá una corriente de 1,75A y con corriente máxima de 14V será de 1,5A si no me equivoco. 

No tengo ni idea de por donde empezar, ¿podríais ayudarme?

Muchas gracias por adelantado, un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 16, 2009)

Bienvenido al foro...

"No tengo ni idea de por donde empezar, ¿podríais ayudarme? "
Algo de idea tenes, lo de los diodos està bien.

Acà te paso unos circuitos de como se podria hacer:
Estàn hechos con el paint porque ando medio apurado   

No se cuales son tus conocimientos de electronica pero cualquier cosa pregunta y te explico con mas detalle, saludos.


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 16, 2009)

Te agradezco muchisimo la idea, pero como digo, mis conocimientos son más que básicos...agradecería un pequeño desglose, al menos de las cosas principales porque la resistencia de 1k, el condensador de 470microF, los dos diodos (¿valdrian los que tengo?) y el potenciómetro lo entiendo, pero C1 y C2 no entiendo si son condensadores que es 1N y 100N.

Por otro lado, el integrado o lo que sea tampoco lo conozco.

Perdona mi ignoracia y mil y una gracias!


----------



## algoespacio (Abr 17, 2009)

Puedo deducir que lo que necesitas es un sistema de DRL (Daytime Running Lights)?


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 17, 2009)

Perdona, me acabo de dar cuenta de que hay dos circuitos adjuntos...cual debo usar? Me lo podrias explicar como te dije arriba? Te lo agradecería muchisimo.

Un saludo!



			
				algoespacio dijo:
			
		

> Puedo deducir que lo que necesitas es un sistema de DRL (Daytime Running Lights)?



No, yo considero un sistema DRL a un sistema que deja pasar corriente a unas luces cuando encendemos el coche pero no llevamos encendidas ningunas luces por propia iniciativa y se apagan cuando nosotros encendemos algun luz de nuestro coche, ¿no es asi?

Lo que yo quiero conseguir es que con las luces de posición funcionen tmb los intermitentes delanteros de un modo fijo y con una pequeña intensidad, no con intensidad máxima.

No se si me he explicado bien, si no es asi te dejo una foto para que lo veas.





Un saludo!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 17, 2009)

Hola edistyle_rs.
Según entiendo tú deseas encencer las luces de posición y que simultáneamente se enciendan la luces intermitentes, pero con un brillo tenue.
Como mencionas dices que tus conocimientos de electrónica no muy amplios o algo menos que básicos. Ya que conocimientos en lo refiere al sistema eléctrico del auto no llega al básico (sino, a algo mas intuivo), puedes decir como funcionan las luces intermitentes, es decir,es un circuito que va conectado a la foco o bombilla (se alimenta solo con 12V de la batería), o es un circuito general que excita a todos los focos intermitentes del auto (se alimenta con pusos de 12V o algo así).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

"Te agradezco muchisimo la idea, pero como digo, mis conocimientos son más que básicos"
Entonces estamos un poco complicados  pero no es imposible. Ademas tenes que hacer la PCB.

"los dos diodos (¿valdrian los que tengo?)"
Si la memoria no me falla tus diodos son de 3A, sirven, pero es un desperdicio ya que acà con los 1n4148 alcanza y sobra. No hace falta que sean de mucha corriente 

"C1 y C2 no entiendo si son condensadores que es 1N y 100N "
Exacto, son condensadores (o capacitores que es el otro nombre que tienen), 1N y 100N es la capacidad de los mismos, 1N= 1 nanofaradio y 100N= 100 nanofaradios.

"Perdona, me acabo de dar cuenta de que hay dos circuitos adjuntos...cual debo usar? Me lo podrias explicar como te dije arriba? Te lo agradecería muchisimo. "
En realidad el primer circuito es el que se encarga de generar una señal pwm para encender las luces parcialmente, y el segundo muestra la "etapa de potencia"... esto es asi porq el integrado 555 no tiene la capacidad de manejar las luces directamente.

"o es un circuito general que excita a todos los focos intermitentes del auto (se alimenta con pusos de 12V o algo así). "
Te explico... la idea es que al encender las "luces de posicion" se enciendan los "intermitentes" (o guiñes) pero con poca intensidad.

edistyle_rs considerando tus conocimientos de electronica te puedo proponer otras alternativas que  no son tan eficientes en cuanto al aprovechamiento de energia pero que son mucho mas faciles.

Una es usar varios diodos en serie, y la otra es con una resistencia.
En un rato hago los esquemas y te explico bien.


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 17, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "Te agradezco muchisimo la idea, pero como digo, mis conocimientos son más que básicos"
> Entonces estamos un poco complicados  pero no es imposible. Ademas tenes que hacer la PCB.
> 
> "los dos diodos (¿valdrian los que tengo?)"
> ...



pues la verdad es que te agradecería esas otras alternativas ya que como ves ando un poco pez, por otro lado el aprovechamiento energético tampoco me importa demasiado porque únicxamente estarán encendidas cuando el coche esté encendido...

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

Las luces de giro de tu auto de que potencia son?


----------



## diego_z (Abr 17, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Las luces de giro de tu auto de que potencia son?


hola 
yo creeria que son de 15w lo estandarizado para cualquier coche e interpreto que lo que quiere hacer es algo asi 

pesimo dibujando


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

Si, que es exactamente lo mismo que yo subi mas arriba.
Pero como Edgar no tiene muchos conocimientos de electronica estaba pensando en poner una resistencia o varios diodos en serie.


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 17, 2009)

Son de 21W las bombillas intermitentes. Gracias por toda la ayuda!


----------



## diego_z (Abr 17, 2009)

ops: no habia mirado el adjunto


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

Ah ahora que veo bien habias mencionado la potencia al inicio del tema.
Es dificil conseguir resistencias de varios watts por eso te subo el esquema con diodos (pueden ser de 2 amper), te repito que no es lo mejor ni mas barato( igual 20 diodos no son taaan caros) pero es facil y funciona   
La imagen quedò cortada pero arriba es "positivo original del guiñe" y abajo es "positivo de las luces de posicion"


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 17, 2009)

tengo en casa 60 diodos 1N5408, me dices que si uno 9 en serie y puenteo con ellos desde el positivo de la luz de posición al positivo del intermitente intercalando antes un diodo en la linea del intermitente funcionaría?

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

Casi, lo que faltaria seria que me regales algunos diodos a mi  jaja
Es asi como decis, si brilla poco saca diodos de la serie de 9 y si brilla mucho agregale...

Probà asi y despues contanos como te fuè


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 17, 2009)

qué marca y modelo es tu auto?
A reserva de saber esa información, yo lo veo un poco más sencillo:

Búscate en el foro algún dimmer, incluso podrías utilizar uno como el que controla la intensidad de la luz del tablero de cualquier auto, búscate alguno en donde vendan refacciones usadas; un relé de conmutación, cable y herramientas; y a ver como te pinta este circuito:







Cuando enciendes las luces, se enciende el foco a la intensidad que dicta el dimmer. Cuando apagas la luz, pues de apaga. Si quieres que el foco encienda aún y cuando el auto no esté encendido, pues alimenta esta parte (12 v al encender el auto) con 12 volts siempre. 

Cuando enciendes las intermitentes (o las direccionales), el flasher alimenta a la bobina, la cual se excita y conmuta (va a prender y apagar al mismo ritmo de las demás luces intermitentes).

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

El relè no hace falta, se puede reemplazar con dos diodos.
El dimer yo lo conectaria al positivo de las luces de posicion.Porq es lo mismo pero mas facil.
En vez del dimmer en el circuito que propuse estàn los diodos en serie que provocan una caida de tension, en definitiva es lo mismo... la ventaja es que el ya tiene los diodos


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 17, 2009)

Bueno, pues es lo que yo propongo. Es una solución más "automotríz". De otra forma los autos estarían llenos de diodos.

Pienso que de esta manera es más seguro y si se daña el relé, pues lo cambias y ya. Si se daña algún diodo, tienes que desoldarlo, eso y que va a tener que hacer el PCB, además con el dimmer se puede variar la intensidad a gusto del cliente, haha.

Pero ahora si que edi decide.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

los diodos no hace falta soldarlos jeje se pueden "trenzar" los terminales.


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 17, 2009)

Tengo un pequeño problema con el vocabulario, asi que no he entendido nada bien lo del dimmer y el ultimo circuito que me has puesto, no se lo que tengo, lo que debo comprar o buscar etc, lo siento!

La prueba de los diodos la voy a hacer porque he comprado los diodos por ebay precisamente para estas cosas ejeje.

a la pregunta del coche que tengo es un Audi A4 Avant de los primero, el B5.

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda!


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 17, 2009)

Si, claro que puedes trenzar los diodos, también aislarlos con cinta adhesiva.



El dimmer es un circuito que, hablando de autos, sirve para atenuar la intensidad de las luces del tablero. El dimmer es la perilla que hay en casi todos los tableros y permite aumentar o reducir el brillo de la luz. Es el potenciómetro que mencionas (aunque en realidad es más que eso), pero hace las de regulador. Tendrías que comprar un dimmer y un relé, lo demás lo tienes instalado en tu auto.

De cualquier forma es gracioso como gente de Europa quiere hacer modificaciones "Americanas" a sus autos, y personas de América quieren modificarlos como los de allá (Euro-switch, luz trasera de niebla).  

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

En los autos mas viejos era un simple reostato 

"De cualquier forma es gracioso como gente de Europa quiere hacer modificaciones "Americanas" a sus autos, y personas de América quieren modificarlos como los de allá (Euro-switch, luz trasera de niebla)."

Yo lo busquè como luces americanas en youtube pero no encontre nada


----------



## maligno (Abr 17, 2009)

lo mas simple seria que cambie es soquete de un contacto por uno de 2 contactos, dispondra entonces de 2 luces de 5w y 21w, y ahi juega


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

QUE?


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 18, 2009)

Edito, todo lo que viene después es lo que habia puesto antes pero resulta que he ido a probar el invento de los 9 diodos y me funciona todo perfecto a excepción de una cosa. La luminosidad que da la bombilla es perfecta, de hecho con los diodos puestos le llega una tensión de 5V, más o menos lo que habia calculado yo pero ahora viene el problema: los diodos los he puesto en una placa multiagujero de estas y los he soldado en serie pero se calientan muchisimo muchisimo, de hecho, en un minuto y dos se calientan tanto que me ha dado miedo y los he desconectado porquer la baquelita de la placa empezaba ya a oler como cuando sueldas sobre ella...es posible que no se fuese a calentar más pero....me ha dado respeto y lo he desconectado.

Que puedo hacer?



			
				bofocastillo dijo:
			
		

> Si, claro que puedes trenzar los diodos, también aislarlos con cinta adhesiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, muchas gracias, lo tendré en cuenta, ahora mismo he estado soldando 9 diodos haber que ocurre cuando lo pruebe pero me parece a mi que no va a ser suficiente y que la bombilla va a lucir mucho. Si no sale esto bien probaré tu método, gracias!

Sobre lo que comentas de las modificaciones ya ves, cada uno quiere lo que no tiene...yo me he pasado toda mi vida diciendo que no quiero nada que se vea naranja en mi coche pero claro, con el apagado...pero ahora me llaman mucho la atención estas luces y más en mi coche que no he visto aun ninguno con ello...




			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> En los autos mas viejos era un simple reostato
> 
> "De cualquier forma es gracioso como gente de Europa quiere hacer modificaciones "Americanas" a sus autos, y personas de América quieren modificarlos como los de allá (Euro-switch, luz trasera de niebla)."
> 
> Yo lo busquè como luces americanas en youtube pero no encontre nada



Tienes toda la razón, se deben llamar de otro modo porque yo tampoco he encontrado nada por ese nombre...

Ahora que lo pienso tengo este link, de un Audi A4 B6 que lo ha hecho pero este coche tiene de serie una tulipa naranja y la bombilla es blanca asi que ha intercalado una bombilla como las de posición puenteada con la de posición y ya está, simple y efectivo!

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91841




			
				maligno dijo:
			
		

> lo mas simple seria que cambie es soquete de un contacto por uno de 2 contactos, dispondra entonces de 2 luces de 5w y 21w, y ahi juega



Esta idea ya la habia pensado pero el problema es que mi coche lleva bombilla naranja y este tipo de bombilla no hay de doble filamento. Si como otros coches llevase una tulipa naranja y debajo la bombilla lo más facil será hacer lo que tu has comentado. Muchas gracias por la idea!



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> QUE?



A lo que se refiere el compañero es a poner un "casquillo" de luz de freno por ejemplo, es decir, de las bombillas que tienen dos filamentos como posición-freno y asi uniendo a la posición de máxima intensidad que serían los 21W y a los 5W de pequeña intensidad la luz de posición tendriamos facilmente el tipo de luz que yo quiero, el problema es el que le he comentado más arriba...


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 18, 2009)

mmm, pues la verdad no se que tipo de diodos estés utilizando, pero a eso me referia cuando dije que es más seguro usar un relé, es lo que usan todos los autos.

Y con lo de que los puedes aislar con cinta adhesiva, estaba siendo sarcástico. Con todo respeto, la solución de los diodos me parece bastante práctica, pero poco recomendable; en fin.


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 18, 2009)

bofocastillo dijo:
			
		

> mmm, pues la verdad no se que tipo de diodos estés utilizando, pero a eso me referia cuando dije que es más seguro usar un relé, es lo que usan todos los autos.
> 
> Y con lo de que los puedes aislar con cinta adhesiva, estaba siendo sarcástico. Con todo respeto, la solución de los diodos me parece bastante práctica, pero poco recomendable; en fin.



Poco recomendable? si me explicas el porque y me das otra solucion lo haré, sin problemas! Yo solo quiero conseguir el objetivo, me da igual como, jajajaj

Los diodos que tengo son 1N5408.

Un saludo!

P.D: he encontrado googleando esto:


Compras un transistor TIP41, un diodo zener de 5.6V y un resistor de 1000 ohms...El Zener conectado a la base del transistor y a GND en sentido inverso. El resistor a la base del transistor y al V+ (+12V). El colector al +12v y el emisor es la salida de +5V

Que opinais? sería factible? he visto el datasheet y parece ser que podria valerme...no lo se...

un saludo!


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 18, 2009)

edistyle_rs dijo:
			
		

> bofocastillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tu lo estás viendo, es poco recomendable porque hay una transferencia innecesaria de energía, estás convirtiendo la electricidad en calor que no necesitas, es un desperdicio. Aún y cuando pongas otro(s) diodo(s) de mayor capacidad, se va a calentar, tal vez no igual, pero se va calentar.

Otra solución?, pues ya te expuse lo que yo haría, compraría un relé (que no vale más de 2 euros), conseguiría un dimmer usado de cualquier otro auto y lo usaría. Como te dije anteriormente, el switch de las luces, pues ya lo tienes, también el flasher (es el switch de las intermitentes, que también está conectado al switch de las direccionales).´Al circuito que te envié sólo habría que agregarle un fusible y ya.

Saludos


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 18, 2009)

Es que el problema que tengo es que queria introducir todo dentro del faro, por detrás, y un relé y el dimmer me es imposible porque necesito algo que ocupe menos...

Que opinas de esto que he puesto arriba?

Compras un transistor TIP41, un diodo zener de 5.6V y un resistor de 1000 ohms...El Zener conectado a la base del transistor y a GND en sentido inverso. El resistor a la base del transistor y al V+ (+12V). El colector al +12v y el emisor es la salida de +5V 

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 18, 2009)

mmmm

el regulador que habías puesto antes no creo que te sirva para aplicaciones automotrices, al menos no para lo que quieres hacer. Lo que me dices del TIP y el zenner, no se, es lo mismo que con el regulador, no los pondría en aplicaciones automotrices a menos que sea con un buen diseño. Te repito una vez más, por la corriente requerida por la mayoría de los dispositivos del auto (sobre todo iluminación), se utilizan relevadores y no otra cosa.

Con todo respeto creo que en afán de simplificarlo, te estás complicando más. Un relé no tienes que soldarlo, trae sus terminales y venden los conectores para estas, el dimmer no es necesario que lo pongas detrás del faro, no es una cosa enorme, es apenas un cto pequeño, igual el relé, pueden ir detrás del tablero, por donde están los fusibles.

En realidad, y analizándolo mejor, para controlar los dos focos ocuparías 1 dimmer, y dos relevadores (1 para cada foco), porque con un solo relé, si pones la direccional de un lado, encendería también el foco delantero del otro lado, pero con dos relés solucionas eso.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 18, 2009)

"mmm, pues la verdad no se que tipo de diodos estés utilizando, pero a eso me referia cuando dije que es más seguro usar un relé, es lo que usan todos los autos. "
PERO EL RELE ES UN SIMPLE INTERRUPTOR! no bajas la intensidad de nada con un rele.

"Pues tu lo estás viendo, es poco recomendable porque hay una transferencia innecesaria de energía, estás convirtiendo la electricidad en calor que no necesitas, es un desperdicio. Aún y cuando pongas otro(s) diodo(s) de mayor capacidad, se va a calentar, tal vez no igual, pero se va calentar. "
Por ese mismo tema propuse usar PWM!. Y al cambiar lo diodos NO VA A CAMBIAR LA DISIPACION DE POTENCIA EN CADA UNO, en todos los diodos caen 0,7v y la corriente es la misma.

"Es que el problema que tengo es que queria introducir todo dentro del faro, por detrás, y un relé y el dimmer me es imposible porque necesito algo que ocupe menos..."
Tenes todo un auto para meter circuitos 

"Compras un transistor TIP41, un diodo zener de 5.6V y un resistor de 1000 ohms...El Zener conectado a la base del transistor y a GND en sentido inverso. El resistor a la base del transistor y al V+ (+12V). El colector al +12v y el emisor es la salida de +5V"
Es igual en cuanto al tema de la temperatura, incluso le vas a tener que poner un disipador al transistor.

"el regulador que habías puesto antes no creo que te sirva para aplicaciones automotrices, al menos no para lo que quieres hacer. Lo que me dices del TIP y el zenner, no se, es lo mismo que con el regulador, no los pondría en aplicaciones automotrices a menos que sea con un buen diseño."
Un buen diseño? estamos en forosdeelectronica.com... aca todos los diseños son excelentes y funcionan perfecto. Ademas no se porque no queres electronica en el auto 

"Te repito una vez más, por la corriente requerida por la mayoría de los dispositivos del auto (sobre todo iluminación), se utilizan relevadores y no otra cosa"
Te vuelvo a mencionar que un relè no es lo unico que existe en la vida, y en este caso no sirve para bajar la intensidad. Solo para conmutar 

"lo mas simple seria que cambie es soquete de un contacto por uno de 2 contactos, dispondra entonces de 2 luces de 5w y 21w, y ahi juega"
Acà se lo conoce como SOCKET no soquete.

"La luminosidad que da la bombilla es perfecta, de hecho con los diodos puestos le llega una tensión de 5V, más o menos lo que habia calculado yo pero ahora viene el problema: los diodos los he puesto en una placa multiagujero de estas y los he soldado en serie pero se calientan muchisimo muchisimo"
De acà podemos sacar varias cosas...

-Suponiendo una tension en la bateria de 12,5V y que en la luz tenes 5v la caida de tension en los diodos es de 7.5V.
-Por lo tanto en cada diodo tenemos 7,5V/9= 0.83V de caida de tension.
-Ahora la corriente que consume la lampara es I=P/V -->  21W/12V= 1,75A
-Entonces, la potencia disipada por cada diodo es P=V*I -->0.83*1.75= 1.45W lo cual es competamente normal y no deberia dar problemas.

Y segundo que sabes soldar y usar la placas perforadas...
Entonces porque no tratamos de hacer el primer circuito que subi (el dimmer)? 
De paso aprendes un poco de electronica y realizas tu primer proyecto. O si no te animas siempre existe la posibilidad de que vayas a una casa de electricidad y pidas un dimmer de 12V.


Ahh los diodos estan muy juntos?
Porque en total disipan cerca de 13W... seria normal que esten medios calientes pero si sale olor a quemado ya es otro tema 
Si podes subi una foto del circuito


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 18, 2009)

Fernando, de dónde sacas que yo no quiero electrónica en un auto? si están llenos de ella y cada vez más; además, qué es un dimmer y un relevador?, artículos de cocina o de jardinería, o de qué?

Y cuándo dije yo que el relevador es para disminuir la intensidad, tu lo dices, es para conmutar, para lo otro está el dimmer. Por favor FÍJATE en el circuito que subí.

Si... ya se que estamos en un foro de eléctrónica, pero me parece presuncioso decir que todos los circuitos funcionan excelente. Y a propósito, en eso de recomendar "trenzar" los diodos, no veo nada de excelente.

Saludos y espero que Edi pueda resolver su problema y que lo explicado aquí le sirva.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 18, 2009)

"Fernando, de dónde sacas que yo no quiero electrónica en un auto? si están llenos de ella y cada vez más; además, qué es un dimmer y un relevador?, artículos de cocina o de jardinería, o de qué?"
Exacto, pero pusiste que preferis usar un rele antes que diodos , el dimmer generalmente es electronico... pero el rele no tiene nada de electronico 

"Si, claro que puedes trenzar los diodos, también aislarlos con cinta adhesiva"
---Modo sarcastico desactivado--- no tiene nada de malo unir los terminales de un componente retorciendolos...aunque tampoco es lo recomendable. Tambien existe el termocontraible como alternativa a la cinta aisladora, es mas prolijo y a prueba de agua.

"Y cuándo dije yo que el relevador es para disminuir la intensidad, tu lo dices, es para conmutar, para lo otro está el dimmer. Por favor FÍJATE en el circuito que subí."
Si lo vi... y ya dije que tomaria la alimentacion del dimmer desde las luces de posicion y reemplazaria el rele por dos diodos.

"Si... ya se que estamos en un foro de eléctrónica, pero me parece presuncioso decir que todos los circuitos funcionan excelente.
Hasta ahora todos los problemas que se han planteado en diferentes temas tienen una o varias propuestas que entre todos se van corrigiendo hasta lograr una solucion funcional, a eso me referia.

"Y a propósito, en eso de recomendar "trenzar" los diodos, no veo nada de excelente. ""
A propòsito... no es recomendable pero es rapido.


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 18, 2009)

Señores, paz y amor, que no es plan de discutir por estas cosas y menos por ayudarme a mi, os agradezco muchisimo las respuestas, de verdad.

bofocastillo, no es por menospreciar tu opción, pero voy a intentar primero lo que me dice el otro forero, le voy a comentar si me lo explica y demás y si quieres puedes opinar sobre lo que te parece y demás, te lo agradecería mucho la verdad. Voy a intentar este otro y no lo tuyo pues ya llevo varios cableados en el coche por varias cosas diferentes y no me gustaria volver a cablear del dimmer en el cuadro a un faro y al otro y demás, pero repito, agradezco mucho tu opinión y tu ayuda.

fernandoae, vale, pues entonces intento el circuito que me comentaste, pero por favor, desglosame lo que necesito comprar y como debéria hacer el circuito indicandome por favor que debería conectar en cada sitio, me refiero masa, positivo de intermitente y positivo de posición.

Muchas gracias y un saludo a ambos!


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 18, 2009)

Lo que tu digas........

Repito: Edi, espero que puedas resolver tu problema; aquí estamos para lo que se te ofrezca.

Saludos


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 18, 2009)

bofocastillo, no te enfades hombre, que no pasa nada, mira haber si me haces el favro que te he comentado arriba, un saludo!


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 18, 2009)

No man, si enojarme es lo último que hago, no vale la pena. No pasa nada, es buena la polémica de vez en cuando.

Y ya opiné lo que pienso del cto. Fernando generalmente tiene muy buenas ideas y este cto es muy práctico, pero no me parece, para este propósito, una buena opción; al menos yo no lo pondría.

Pero bueno, al fin y al cabo el que decide eres tú.

Saludos


----------



## maligno (Abr 18, 2009)

socket no soquete....¿aca adonde?

mira una instalacion americana original, esta corresponde a un Chevrolet blazer

http://www.autolib.diakom.ru/CAR/Chevrolet/1997/Blazer/SYSTEM WIRING DIAGRAMS/9325.pdf

estaba viendo la instalacion electrica del B5 y las luces son controladas por la unidad de control, cualquier modificacion sera indicada como falla.
para evitar este inconveniente propondria hacer el sistema de la forma mas clasica, la luz funciona como viraje o como posicion.
esto es puedes encender posicion y al momento de accionar viraje funcione unicamente como viraje, para esto solo se necesitan 2 relay inversores (uno por lado)  el pin 30 a la luz, el 87a posicion, 87 viraje 85 ignicion 86 al swich de viraje

como en swich de comando de las luces de virage conmutan una señal negativa, al momento de accionar tenemos disponible la señal negativa para accionar el relay y este conmute desde el 87 del relay a la luz.


tu diagrama  http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/B5/Bentley_Audi_A4_B5_WiringDiagram.pdf


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 18, 2009)

Aquí te pongo la instalación original de un AUDI A4 Avant (tanto para el L4 1.8, como para el V6 2.8, con DRL -no varía mucho para la versión sin DRL, sólo un relé de más-), como dices que tu auto es de los primeros, pues te pongo la del '98, aunque revisando por aquí en las siguientes versiones del A4, no encontré ninguno con cuarto delantero de los llamados clear light (o sea, que solo son direccionales -como el tuyo- y no cuarto y direccional).

Me quedé pensando...... tal vez te pasa lo mismo que a mí, yo tengo una VW GTI MKIV que es versión Europa, que trae clear light (o sea, sólo direccional -un foco- ) y no cuarto y direccional (soquet o soquete o como sea, de dos focos), pero la mayoría (por no decir que casi todos) de los autos de ese mismo modelo de aquí (México) traen dos focos, porque son versiones para américa. Tal vez lo que puedes hacer es meterte al VAGCAT.com y revisar el número de parte del soquet para dos focos, o sea, para la versión americana, seguro también que en el dealer de AUDI lo venden, te digo porque aquí en cualquier dealer de VW puedes encontrar los clear corner o la luz de niebla trasera que se supone, no traen las versiones americanas; se pueden comprar y tunear tu auto a la Euro.

Saludos


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 19, 2009)

Esto para los dos, menos mal que os dije que no tenia apenas conocimientos de electronica eh? jajaja, me cuesta muchisisisisimo seguir estos esquemas que me poneis...



			
				maligno dijo:
			
		

> socket no soquete....¿aca adonde?
> 
> mira una instalacion americana original, esta corresponde a un Chevrolet blazer
> 
> ...



Vale, entiendo más o menos lo que me comentas pero eso encenderia el intermitente a su máxima intensidad, es decir, no estaría atenuado que es lo que yo realmente quiero, me equivoco?

Un saludo y gracias!



			
				bofocastillo dijo:
			
		

> Aquí te pongo la instalación original de un AUDI A4 Avant (tanto para el L4 1.8, como para el V6 2.8, con DRL -no varía mucho para la versión sin DRL, sólo un relé de más-), como dices que tu auto es de los primeros, pues te pongo la del '98, aunque revisando por aquí en las siguientes versiones del A4, no encontré ninguno con cuarto delantero de los llamados clear light (o sea, que solo son direccionales -como el tuyo- y no cuarto y direccional).
> 
> Me quedé pensando...... tal vez te pasa lo mismo que a mí, yo tengo una VW GTI MKIV que es versión Europa, que trae clear light (o sea, sólo direccional -un foco- ) y no cuarto y direccional (soquet o soquete o como sea, de dos focos), pero la mayoría (por no decir que casi todos) de los autos de ese mismo modelo de aquí (México) traen dos focos, porque son versiones para américa. Tal vez lo que puedes hacer es meterte al VAGCAT.com y revisar el número de parte del soquet para dos focos, o sea, para la versión americana, seguro también que en el dealer de AUDI lo venden, te digo porque aquí en cualquier dealer de VW puedes encontrar los clear corner o la luz de niebla trasera que se supone, no traen las versiones americanas; se pueden comprar y tunear tu auto a la Euro.
> 
> Saludos



Mi coche es TDI no se si habrá algun problema con esto...

No tenia ni idea de que habia A4 con DRL porque aqui en europa como quien dice acaban de llegar...

No entiendo muy bien lo que me comentas de mi coche, pero de todos modos creo que los coches que hay alli en américa como el mio no llevan los intermitentes a 20% o yo al menos no lo he visto nunca en ninguna foto ni similar, por lo que creo que poco puedo hacer...de todos modos tengo el etka y no he encontrado ninguna variación...

Un saludo!


----------



## maligno (Abr 19, 2009)

lo del blazer es solo para veas de que se trata una instalacion americana las cuales usan adelante una luz que es viraje o posicion y para atras es freno o viraje, en el caso de los que se ve una luz mas tenue tienen una ampolleta de 2 filamentos.
es lo que se me ocurre para que la bcm de tu coche no detecte alteraciones en su funcionamiento y no acuse falla.
quiza con esto puedas solucionar:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-6435397-bombillo-en-led-12-vts-1-2-filamentos-carro-moto-tunning-_JM_


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 19, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu opcion, pero no me interesa ya que llevo unas bombillas especiales de Vw Touareg tornasol y couestan bastante como para ahora quitarla, por eso sigo encabezonado en algo que me trasforme de 12v a 5v, no pido más! 

Ayudaaaa, esplicadme uno de estos que me habeis recomendado de los de soldar y tal y mañana mismo me voy a comprarlo y lo pruebo, pero por favor, ayudadme!

Un saludo!


----------



## maligno (Abr 20, 2009)

si quires la mitad del voltaje usa 2 ampolletas en serie


----------



## GTAmax (Abr 24, 2009)

Este...
me parece que lo que vos queres es muy simple, y lo traian autos como el dodge 1500, el ford taunus, por ejemplo.
tenes que poner un portalamparas y lamparas de doble filamento, 21W para el giro y 5W para la posicion....


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 25, 2009)

Esta tarde voy a probar lo del transistir tip41 y demás, ya os contaré!

Maligno, tienes razón, esa fue la primera opcion, pero yo quiero comprar bombillas de las que exteriormente son cromadas y me las tienen que enviar desde EE.UU. y claro, me cuestan un paston puestas en casa asi que por ahora no me interesan...

Un saludo!

EDITO:


Pues he de deciros que me ha funcionado, pero lo mismo me ocurre que con los diodos...no me funciona como debiera por lo que se calienta y va aumentando la intensidad hasta que se apaga del todo y ya no funciona más...

Lo he conectado como ponía, es decir, así:

Compras un transistor TIP41, un diodo zener de 5.6V y un resistor de 1000 ohms...El Zener conectado a la base del transistor y a GND en sentido inverso. El resistor a la base del transistor y al V+ (+12V). El colector al +12v y el emisor es la salida de +5V

Alguna tipo de ayuda?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 25, 2009)

El problema de la temperatura lo vas a tener con los diodos o con el transistor, es algo inevitable... a no ser que uses modulacion PWM.


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 25, 2009)

Y eso que es?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 25, 2009)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulación_por_ancho_de_pulsos

Es el primer circuito que subi, hace que el transistor trabaje en corte y saturacion... en otras palabras: que no se caliente


----------



## edistyle_rs (Abr 27, 2009)

Y como hago esto con la combinacion que os he enseñado?


----------



## Fabius (Jun 17, 2009)

GTAmax dijo:
			
		

> Este...
> me parece que lo que vos queres es muy simple, y lo traian autos como el dodge 1500, el ford taunus, por ejemplo.
> tenes que poner un portalamparas y lamparas de doble filamento, 21W para el giro y 5W para la posicion....



Estoy de acuerdo, yo hice eso con mi Chevrolet y quedo un lujo


----------

